# Musk stepping down.



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Securities and Exchange Commission has settled securities fraud charges with Tesla CEO Elon Musk, who will remain at the head of the company, while stepping down as chairman of the electric-car maker, according to a news release from the SEC.
The smart ass show boater gt a little tiny spanking. If he ever got out of the way Tesla could have been way ahead of the market now they are not. They went way to easy on him.
He should have to repay every single person that trade stock on his word.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/teslas-elon-musk-sec-settle-fraud-charges


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Being a successful businessman, on the forefront of scientific advancements and a multi billionaire are just not enough for some people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Musk is a nut case always has been . his messing around has allowed a product that was way ahead to fall behind. He had no business running the place . he tried to pull a fast one and got nailed but he got off easy. He screwed a lot of people with his scam.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Let’s be a tad bit fair to the chap he is self admittedly bi polar and suffers from it publicly, add in a little narcissistic personality disorder and you have a guy who shouldn’t be allowed to tell share holders what he did.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Let's be a tad bit fair to the chap he is self admittedly bi polar and suffers from it publicly, add in a little narcissistic personality disorder and you have a guy who shouldn't be allowed to tell share holders what he did.


 Also he is one heck of a conman for tax payer money. He rich and connected . He should be in jail.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Also he is one heck of a conman for tax payer money. He rich and connected . He should be in jail.


Sorry I can't agree at all for the man merely took advantage of liberal hand outs he never created them and he'd be incredibly stupid not to let his products and customers take them. How can you blame him for getting a $7500 tax gift per car when it was there before he invented the first car?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

*Musk*



Smitty901 said:


> Also he is one heck of a conman for tax payer money. He rich and connected . He should be in jail.


Sorry I can't agree at all for the man merely took advantage of liberal hand outs he never created them and he'd be incredibly stupid not to let his products and customers take them. How can you blame him for getting a $7500 tax gift per car when it was there before he invented the first car?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Sorry I can't agree at all for the man merely took advantage of liberal hand outs he never created them and he'd be incredibly stupid not to let his products and customers take them. How can you blame him for getting a $7500 tax gift per car when it was there before he invented the first car?


 We will have to disagree. he is a con man and crook. Rich con-men often get away with it he did. What he did was cheat a lot of people out of cash they invested based on his statements . He lied in those statements. You know as well as I publicly traded companies pay a price to be public. He broke the rules . He should be required to pay them back every dime out of his stash. Then go directly to jail for a long time.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

On this I agree but you've moved the bar on me for the post I disagreed with was regarding tax payer money not investor money.



Smitty901 said:


> We will have to disagree. he is a con man and crook. Rich con-men often get away with it he did. What he did was cheat a lot of people out of cash they invested based on his statements . He lied in those statements. You know as well as I publicly traded companies pay a price to be public. He broke the rules . He should be required to pay them back every dime out of his stash. Then go directly to jail for a long time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> On this I agree but you've moved the bar on me for the post I disagreed with was regarding tax payer money not investor money.


 He has received more than just rebates , or credits on sales he was in tight with Obama and the hand outs. I understand that no company can turn down a rebate everyone else can get .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More on why Musk should not be running anything at Tesla .

"Like Lehman, we think the deception is about to catch up to TSLA," Einhorn wrote in a quarterly letter from his fund, Greenlight Capital, according to Bloomberg. "Elon Musk's erratic behavior suggests that he sees it the same way."

https://www.foxbusiness.com/busines...hman-brothers-short-seller-david-einhorn-says


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Musk is a con man and Obama fell in love with him and funded him with our money!
That Limey sockcucker can rot in hell for all I care.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Musk steps in it again. Tries to claim his car is the safest. Not. Amazing how much power nut a case conman can acquire.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Musk, and transportation , what could go wrong ? Tax payers watch out.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/hyperloops-first-full-scale-passenger-capsule-revealed


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

So far tax payers are not engaged in this idea some label a pipe dream, literally, but think about this for a second. Since Carter gave away the Panama Canal, and the ChiComs bought most of the ports around it, and seem poised to expand it this little cargo pod between Texas and California (say in a wall) would move all the product those ships do without the 6 day tour down south!



Smitty901 said:


> Musk, and transportation , what could go wrong ? Tax payers watch out.
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/hyperloops-first-full-scale-passenger-capsule-revealed


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> So far tax payers are not engaged in this idea some label a pipe dream, literally, but think about this for a second. Since Carter gave away the Panama Canal, and the ChiComs bought most of the ports around it, and seem poised to expand it this little cargo pod between Texas and California (say in a wall) would move all the product those ships do without the 6 day tour down south!


 They will be. Musk is involved. Musk is a conman.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> They will be. Musk is involved. Musk is a conman.


California is now spending $77 BILLION on a so called high speed rail project from north to south sides of the state. Musks hyperloop threatens that so Government won't likely support it, If they prove the technology is real I'm in favor of capital improvements that support it. Government built roads this would be no different.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> California is now spending $77 BILLION on a so called high speed rail project from north to south sides of the state. Musks hyperloop threatens that so Government won't likely support it, If they prove the technology is real I'm in favor of capital improvements that support it. Government built roads this would be no different.


 Big difference. And Musk is just a conman.


----------

